# Re-Texturing and Painting Walls



## chrisBC (Dec 28, 2010)

should be primed before texturing, or at least is a good idea IMO. I see no point in doing top coating before texturing, however. I would think that after texturing it would need to be painted again, i've never heard of otherwise, you are talking about a spraytexture right?


----------



## mustangmike3789 (Apr 10, 2011)

He's a liar. Yes you can prime before texture but I doubt this s the case. You yourself said that he changed his story when you confronted him. Wonder what else he got away with that you did'nt see yet.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Don't be dumb. Hold his money!


----------

